# Pics of my bird



## Gumbob (Mar 29, 2013)

The feathered kind that is :neener:

I have just recently joind and a member has asked me to post a few pics of my birds (I keep birds of prey)

So, here you go.

Loki my male harris hawk.



Millie my female Kestrel


Cookie my female barn owl (although she thinks shes a rotweiller)


Me (as we say in Scotland) 'Just chillin wae ma burd!)


Scaring the locals at a film shoot.


Thanks for looking........Ian


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Can,t get any cooler than that! So how do you get these birds? Do you need a special license?

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## Gumbob (Mar 29, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> Can,t get any cooler than that! So how do you get these birds? Do you need a special license?
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> LGD


All the birds are bred in captivity. You dont need a licence as such but you need whats called an Article 10 form for any bird that is native to this country. It is basically a breaders certificate to prove that it was a captive bred bird and not stolen from the wild. It is a very serious crime to take a bird of prey from the wild in the UK and is usually punishable by a hefty prison sentence.

I use mine for pest control (seagulls, pidgeons etc...), educational talks at schools, youth groups, scout troops etc...

I also use them for hunting which is the part I most enjoy to be honest. Wee Loki has had just under 200 kills this season.

Thanks for your interest.......Ian


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice pics. Harris looks cool. pls post some videos of them.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

One of my most favorite things. Are birds of prey. Thanks for sharing you lucky man you!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful creatures to be sure. The trust and bond between you and your birds must be gratifying. There is a Red-tailed hawk with a nest across the street and it perches in a tree close by and watches my terriers playing in the back yard. I wonder what she's a thinking. Beautiful creature though. Great that you teach the children about birds of prey, good stuff. Thasnks for sharing.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

What a great sport, hobby, uhh, venture. Beautiful birds.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nice pics. Harris looks cool. pls post some videos of them.


same question . i also noticed the one pic where " scaring the locals at a film shoot" ,

was that a movie or other that you were in ? or the bird was in ? maybe this is the "video"

e-shot should look at . <_<


----------



## Gumbob (Mar 29, 2013)

Imperial said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics. Harris looks cool. pls post some videos of them.
> ...


It was a photo shoot for a company called MMI (Movie Mercenaries International) who provide actors and stunt men and women for period war and fight scenes. Its headed by Searas Wallace who has been in several films (braveheart, 300, saving private ryan) to name a few. That is indeed who is in the pic holding Loki my harris hawk. It was to promote a new series of the true story of Willaim Wallace.

HTH.....Ian


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't complain if you posted some hunting videos. Find the trained birds of prey fascinating!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

lan i just wanted to thank you for posting your bird plctures so fast they are as amazing as i expected they would be. thanks again bigron :bouncy:


----------

